# Eggland's Best eggs worth it?



## MERTON (Jan 21, 2008)

do they really have the extra omega 3?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 21, 2008)

Beats me, I can't afford eggs that expensive!!
Instead, we go down to our local farmers market and buy his organic eggs very fresh and at the same cost as the cheap ones at the grocery store.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2008)

They probably do.  The question is, do you need to pay the extra price to get omega3 from your eggs.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 21, 2008)

That's the brand that they sell at Kroger where I live.  They have labeled everything in the store "organic."  So goes with the eggs.  They are the same price as the other stores.  

We have one store that sells brown eggs and they are very expensive.  Where Kroger's eggs may sell for $1.10 per dozen on an average day, these brown eggs are around $3 or $4 per dozen.  Sometimes the brown eggs have a bluish tint to them.  

Kroger had their eggs on sale for .25 cents a dozen one year and the shells were not smooth.  I bought four dozen (like everybody else in town).  The shells were too thick and hard to crack and the contents were small to include the yolks.  They went bad within two weeks and did stink!  Maybe that was a trial product of omega 3.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 21, 2008)

While they may have extra Omega 3, I don't think it's worth the price they charge for them.  For what they get for them around here, as others have stated, I can get organic/free-range eggs for the same price or less.  And I'd rather have that than a bunch of eggs with little stamps on them.  Does anyone besides me find those little letters "EB" stamped in red on every single egg weird?  Wonder how much that drives the price up.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 21, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> While they may have extra Omega 3, I don't think it's worth the price they charge for them. For what they get for them around here, as others have stated, I can get organic/free-range eggs for the same price or less. And I'd rather have that than a bunch of eggs with little stamps on them. Does anyone besides me find those little letters "EB" stamped in red on every single egg weird? Wonder how much that drives the price up.


 
Weird is right.  Why don't they just stamp it with a picture of an omega 3 fish?


----------



## jkath (Jan 21, 2008)

I get my eggs at Trader Joes and each egg is stamped with the expiration date. Now that's handy! (and they're not expensive)


----------



## Katie H (Jan 21, 2008)

I only just recently looked at Eggland's eggs in the dairy case.  Mainly out of curiosity.  I was shocked at the price.  Even with the current spike in pedestrian egg prices.

I would definitely not pay the price for the eggs, especially since part of the price (in my opinion) goes to pay for their advertising.  I choose to get my Omega 3 from supplements.  I can purchase a lot of my supplements for the cost of several dozen Eggland eggs.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 22, 2008)

They generally taste better than other regularly available eggs. Land O Lakes brand is also sometimes better tasting than other supermarket eggs but not as consistently good.


----------



## Caine (Jan 22, 2008)

200 gelcaps, each containing 1200mg of fish oil - $10.99


----------



## sattie (Jan 22, 2008)

I buy the store brand of organic / free range / cage free / yadda yadda yadda eggs.  I save a buck and a half doing that as opposed to buying Egghead's Best.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> I save a buck and a half doing that as opposed to buying Egghead's Best.



Eggheads Best...


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2008)

I had some eggs from the store that seemed to be be better than others... I'm not sure if they were Egglands or not. I remember one dozen had a small blue stamp on them, but don't remember if they were the better eggs or not either  this was a while ago. I know I could not tell the difference on several of the "organic" ones. 
I don't know if I read it here or the chicken forums, but free range and organic are pretty loose terms. If the chicken gets out 5 minutes a day you could call it free range.... And the only benefit I can see of that is if it gets to vary its diet with bugs and grasses.

That said..... I recommend "growing" your own  or find someone who does.
In spite of my new phone's lousy camera, look at those yolks, that thick white, mmmmm. Breakfast with _fresh_ eggs


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think they taste "better," just cost more.  I'd rather buy my eggs at the Greenmarket, directly from the farmer who gathered them just the day before!  Now _that's FRESH!_ and less expensive than those Eggland things.

At Christmastime, my good friend had a dozen of them (Eggland) and the container was certainly more expensive than the eggs.  Not my idea of a good value, in any sense.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2008)

Are we missing a post here?
I got an email notification, but can't find the post by Rachel to reply.....


----------



## sattie (Jan 23, 2008)

Have we entered the TWILIGHT ZONE?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2008)

I did a member search on her (neat feature) and she only made one post, the one that has entered the twilight zone, but it is no longer available. My guess is she's been "Moderated" 
I suppose if I want to ask her questions about their eggs vs my hens' eggs, I'll have to go to their website, which was still listed 10 minutes ago.
From what I've read, you can add fancy feed to boost Omega 3s, or just feed greens and bugs (animal protein) to boost them. Would have been nice to hear her out 
Oh well.


----------



## che'mark (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm going to put my first post here and introduce later. I love rich and flavorful eggs. I buy '4 Grain' cage free brown eggs, produced by Tampa Farms and packaged in the old fashioned gray cardboard. The sizes vary, the colors don't always match and the eggs are always perfect. If I thought I could get better eggs by having my own chickens I would do it. I pay more and they are worth it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't look to eggs for omega 3 any more than I look to orange juice for added calcium.  There are better ways to get these things.


----------



## periwinkle (Jan 25, 2008)

I recently bought a dozen Eggland Vegetarian Fed, no antibiotics used, brown eggs ($2.79). The taste is a little better, but I don't think I'll go back to them. They're harder to crack, a thicker shell---does that mean it's more fresh? Not sure. Really I was just looking for something that didn't use antibiotics, but I think I'll try my local co-op next time for organic eggs.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2008)

How much are they charging for Eggland eggs where you live?

At my store they are $2.49 a dozen for large and the Stop and Shop store brand is $1.89.  They are often on sale for less and there are frequently coupons in the Globe which make them cheaper than store brand. 

Also, BJ's sells them in 2 dozen packs for pretty darn cheap. 

I usually buy Eggland even when they aren't on sale because I think they *taste* *better*.

I don't look for them to give me Omega 3, though I do look for calcium in OJ


----------



## pacanis (Jan 25, 2008)

My hens' shells are noticably harder to crack. I take that as a good sign, that they are getting enough nutrients and calcium.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 25, 2008)

Some people swear that brown eggs taste better than do white-shelled eggs.  I have purchased both and done the comparison.  Nobody in my family could discern any difference in flavor, texture, or quality.  the shell color is a function of the breed, i.e. Rhode Island Reds lay brown eggs while Cornish Crosses lay white eggs.  

The flavor difference between true range-free chicken eggs, and the standard white chicken egg is dramatic.  Due to the varied diet of chickens roaming about, eating bugs, filed mice, various plants, etc., the yolk is richer in both flavor and color, thicker in texture, and probably more nutritious (can't erify that last coment, just an educated guess).

As for omega-3 fatty acids, eat more fish, and add flax-seed to your home-made breads, or sprinkle on your cerial.  You'll get all you need.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 25, 2008)

I once heard that the thickness of the shell was directly influenced by what the chicken was feed, but then someone else said it was actually bred that way for consumers. I did a quick Google but didn't come up with anything...
Maybe there isn't anything to it at all, or it just depends on the type of bird? I would be curious to find out. We once raised chickens, and granted it was along time ago when I was a young kid, but I can't remember them being any tastier or thicker in the shell or anything. I think dad just did it thinking it might be cheaper than buying eggs at the store...


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 26, 2008)

We raised chickens when I was a kid and my day always!!!! put oyster shell in there feed to improve the thickness of the shell and at the time tasted real good 10yrs =16yrs


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 26, 2008)

jennyema said:


> How much are they charging for Eggland eggs where you live?
> 
> At my store they are $2.49 a dozen for large and the Stop and Shop store brand is $1.89. They are often on sale for less and there are frequently coupons in the Globe which make them cheaper than store brand.
> 
> ...


$2.89 a dozen for large EBs at our local IGA.


----------



## che'mark (Jan 26, 2008)

There appear to be hundreds of articles about eggshell thickness available. All seem to imply that a thin eggshell is a bad thing. In wild fowl it means a lower hatching and survival rate, remember the Bald Eagle? That was an eggshell thickness problem related to the use of DDT. When the use of DDT was stopped the Eagle population recovered. The age of the bird has also been linked to eggshell thickness as well as genetic propensities of one bird family vs. another. The color of the Chicken or the egg is not a factor.
If you keep your own hens you are more likely to see that they are fed properly and taken care of than a gigantic egg factory-farm where the cost of feed must be reduced to the minimum so that profit might be achieved from eggs sold for next to nothing at a grocery store. They don't do it because they love chickens, folks, they do it for money. Eggshell thickness needs to be kept at least thick enough to survive the egg handling machinery and the trip to the market. Since the majority of shoppers buy the cheapest possible product the majority of producers are going to recycle bird droppings into the feed and use any waste or animal byproduct they can get their hands on to keep production/feed costs down. I prefer to sidestep that at least a little bit and pay more for eggs from birds that were fed better. If an egg is an egg then wine is wine and there is no reason to buy anything but the cheapest of anything. Admittedly, returns diminish at some point but as a rule you get what you pay for.
My hat is off to you Pacanis for going to the trouble of keeping your own hens, I wish I could get my hands on some of your eggs!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, che'
My main reason was convenience of always having eggs on hand, but they _do_ taste better..... and no "eggy" aftertaste. I'll never go back to store bought. I wouldn't say I do it because it's cheaper though, not when you figure in the cost of building the coop and having five pullets shipped to me. They'd have to lay a lotta eggs for me to recoup that initial cost. Much like the hunter putting game meat on his table.

But it's kinda neat having chickens anyway. And no trouble at all.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 26, 2008)

Chickens are definitely the easiest livestock I have ever dealt with. As pacanis says, no trouble at all. At least, as long as they stay in the their chicken yard--chickens are **** on the garden, if they get into it.

I have 16 right now. They are getting old (most of them are 5) and I will be ordering 25 new chicks in a couple weeks.

I can supply eggs for half the neighborhood with 25 hens, and the litter is wonderful for my garden. I gather all the leaves I can find in the fall, and fill their chicken yard up with them. By spring, I have tons of lovely compost for free, with no effort on my part.


----------



## che'mark (Jan 26, 2008)

I've had free range peafowl here for a few years, down to just 2 hens now, and they certainly aren't any trouble. I'm a single guy though and don't use a dozen eggs a week so it might not work out for me to have my own birds. Peahen eggs are big and light brown, about goose egg size.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 26, 2008)

Sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I can supply eggs for half the neighborhood with 25 hens,


 
Tell me about it. Years ago, I started with 25 "straight run" bittys six of which turned out to be roosters...5 went to the stew pot..one for Crowing. That left 19 pullets. Which was more than enough. I began selling a few eggs to off set feed, etc. It was fun...so I went and bought 150 sexed pullets. In no time short I was picking up 12 dozen per day!! I was in da egg business!!!  I even made a few dollars selling to neighbors etc. Then it became work, so I gradually got out of the chicken/egg routine. Sometimes I wish I still had about 6 hens. Nothing like hearing one cackle, going and pick up the egg while still warm, and going straight to the frying pan!! Like Dave said, I fed oyster shell on the side to improve shell thickness especially as the hens aged. Good memories! Oh, All things being equal  there is no difference in egg quality, nutritional value or flavor in a brown/white/blue/speckled/etc egg!

Fun!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sometimes I miss having my own egg laying chickens.  They had wonderful eggs.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 7, 2008)

I do buy Egglands because I think they taste better.  And I always use a coupon (that's doubled) so the price isn't too bad IMO.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 9, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Sometimes I miss having my own egg laying chickens.  They had wonderful eggs.



I remember growing up we would get up in the morning just as mom came back in with fresh eggs from our layers. Best eggs I have ever had.

For some reason these days, I can't eat eggs in the morning or I get very sick to my stomach. I have no idea why...


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> For some reason these days, I can't eat eggs in the morning or I get very sick to my stomach. I have no idea why...


 
Ahh, yes..... not enough tabasco on them. And perhaps substitute a good ol can of soda instead of having coffee or OJ.


----------

